# Bluetooth with Blakberry



## Jstchecking (Aug 11, 2004)

Will Bluetooth work with TMobile Blackberry 7100t. Would love to know...

I have a 2005 5 series. Dealer is ready to install the bluetooth related upgrade.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## subterFUSE (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: upgrade?*

Dealer to install bluetooth upgrade on your 2005 5 series?
I didn't know the 2005's needed an upgrade.
Does that mean my 2005 545i needs an upgrade too?


----------



## Jstchecking (Aug 11, 2004)

My mistake, the car is 2004.


----------



## subterFUSE (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: blakberry*

Ahh.... I was worried there for a minute. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

JstChecking - so your dealer can do the BT upgrade for your 04 5? My dealer still says that they haven't heard anything about BT for 04 cars. Do you have a part number or something for the upgrade?


----------



## Jstchecking (Aug 11, 2004)

No part number required. Only the 13.3 updated and some programming.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kbuttler (Sep 15, 2004)

*Does the Bluetooth/Blackberry work?*

 I'm looking to upgrade my system to 13.3 and will getting the Blackberry with Bluetooth (7290). I'm assuming this works fine...have you had any success? How is the synchronization, address book, etc?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

kbuttler said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my system to 13.3 and will getting the Blackberry with Bluetooth (7290). I'm assuming this works fine...have you had any success? How is the synchronization, address book, etc?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


Assuming the Crackberry isn't crippled the way Verizon is apt to do, you should be pretty fine IF the 7290 supports the Bluetooh "Handsfree" profile. If the 7290 only supports the "Headset" profile you should still have some compatibility but not address book synchoronization.

These are general statements, you won't know unless you try it yourself. The first thing you can look into is what type of Bluetooth profile does the 7290 support. If you don't know where to look, I recommend http://www.howardforums.com.


----------



## subterFUSE (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: BlackBerry 7100t*

I just got home from the T-Mobile store. Traded in my iPaq H6315 for a BlackBerry 7100t.
The iPaq would not allow me to dial from the car. (2005 545i)

I have paired up the new BlackBerry with the car, but I could not get the iDrive to show the phone controls like it did with my mom's Motorola V600. On the Motorola, you can voice dial the phone by saying numbers after you hit the Voice Button on the steering wheel.

I'm afraid only certain phones will allow the iDrive to actually dial the phone. This BlackBerry is not one of them.


----------



## subterFUSE (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: BlackBerry 7100t*

I have just spent more time trying to get the BlackBerry and BMW to work together.

So far, they will succeed in the pairing process... but the BMW will not work with the BlackBerry 7100t.

I have noticed something interesting regarding Bluetooth profiles.

When I linked the BMW with my BlackBerry, the BlackBerry says that the active service is "Handsfree". Like I said, I have yet to get the two to work together.

When I linked my Motorola Bluetooth headset to the BlackBerry, it says the active services are:

"Hands-free unit"
"Headset"
"Serial Command"

I think there must be a difference between the "handsfree" profile, and the "hands-free unit".


----------



## essajls (Nov 25, 2004)

*Blackberry 7100t headaches*

I have the same problem. Just got my new 2005 545i and tried to connect my 7100t. The first time I tried it was fine and I connected right away to the car and was able to use the phone via the handsfree system in the car. Once I turned it off and tried again I have had no luck. I spent hours on this and am totally fed up. I think it's the phone itself and not the car. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jstchecking (Aug 11, 2004)

I will be getting a 7100t soon and join in your quest to get E60 to work with 7100.

Here is an interesting quote from ZDnet Blog: 
RIM co-CEO Lazaridis "It integrates beautifully with Bluetooth headsets and Bluetooth-equipped BMWs."
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/index.php?p=500

Should we be calling to see how he accomplished that?


----------



## subterFUSE (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: BlackBerry*

I would certainly look deeper into it.... however I have already bought a new phone and will be returning my BlackBerry 7100t this weekend. Personally, I don't know whether those guys tested the 7100t with a 545 or an X5 or what. Maybe the Bluetooth in different cars is different??? I have no clue.

Anyway, I just bought a Motorola RAZR. It uses BT similar to the V600, and I know that it works.

Here is the conclusion I have drawn on my own after failure to get multiple PDA/phone type devices linked with my 2005 545i.

PDA/phones simply do not connect well with the BMW bluetooth.
Only standard cellular phones with bluetooth do.

I can't come up with a good explanation for this other than I have tried several PDAs and they all pair up, but will not work reliably. :thumbdwn:

Hopefully these issues can be addressed with software patches for the PDAs, but for now I'm just going to go back to a cell phone.

P.S. - The BlackBerry 7100t does pair up beautifully with the Motorola Bluetooth headsets. I was impressed.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

It is my understanding that the current crop of Blackberrys with Bluetooth only support the headset profile and do not currently allow syncing or a "dial-up" gprs connection (using the phone as a modem to connect your computer or pda. This is not due to RIM breaking the interface ala Verizon but due to security issues. As so many Crackberrys are used in large organizations at the enterprise (as opposed to the devices primarily being used by consumers directly) RIM is concerned about the BT protocol being hacked. They are working on it though.


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

BMW BT has a "handsfree" profile only so if your BT cellphone supports this profile then they should be compatible. If your phone only supports "headset" profile then it won't work with.


----------



## subterFUSE (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: profiles.*

You are correct that BMW Bluetooth uses the "handsfree" profile.

You are incorrect saying that if your phone/PDA uses handsfree profile that it will work with the BMW. Only some phones with handsfree profiles will work. Some will not.

BlackBerry 7100t has handsfree profile. It will not work.
iPaq H6315 has handsfree profile, it will not work. (reliably, at least)

Handheld devices seem to have issues. Cell phones with Bluetooth seem to work well.


----------



## Jstchecking (Aug 11, 2004)

I am writing this post while watching a Chevy Trailblazer Ad. Showing off Bluetooth technology...

I did get my 13.3 version upgrade. Just like others with 7000t, it connected briefly, recognized the phone and "activate phone" message. :violent: 

Don't know if this is RIMM (Blackberry) issue of BMW technical issue. (I am planning to take the phone into a Chevy store to see if it will work with their car. I will post the result)


----------

